# Recommendation wanted - dog whistle



## Remo (Sep 8, 2004)

Hi Folks,

I am looking for recommendations on a GOOD dog whistle. Every one I have ever tried is totally lame and has NO effect on the pooches. 

My friend has one that stops her dogs in their tracks - and I can see why - it really hurts your ears so I can imagine how it sounds to a dog. 

Thanks in advance for any info.


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

I am interested too. Hoping responses will tell how effective they are.
If they are better than whistling yourself.


----------



## Czech. Schutzhund (Apr 2, 2012)

Amazon.com: Antique Reproduction Solid Brass Nautical Fog Horn: Home & Kitchen

I get the feeling this will stop the dog "dead in its tracks".

For everything else, ... train it.


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

Czech. Schutzhund said:


> Amazon.com: Antique Reproduction Solid Brass Nautical Fog Horn: Home & Kitchen
> 
> I get the feeling this will stop the dog "dead in its tracks".
> 
> For everything else, ... train it.


:silly::rofl::rofl:


----------



## kiya (May 3, 2010)

This is the dog whistle I have. When Apache graduated puppy class our trainer gave everyone one. I have to say even though I never did much with it, I can get 100% recall when I use it.
picture doesnt show heres the link http://www.google.com/products/cata...a=X&ei=YoeeT6-yK8jl0gG2kdXrDg&ved=0CH4Q8gIwAg#


----------



## Bismarck (Oct 10, 2009)

shouldn't you have to "train" your dog to understand what the whistle means.

he can probably hear it, but since he has no idea what it is supposed to represent, he's just ignoring it.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Is the whistle used to recall, or stop the dog..or both?


----------



## kiya (May 3, 2010)

That was about 9-1/2 years ago....at the end of the class it was kind of a present. I don't remember ever training the dogs with it, I only used it for recall occasionally.
When I got Lakota I came accross it in my old doggie stuff box. Pulled it out blew it and of course Apache & Kiya came running so of course Lakota did too.
I do make sure I have some goodies so it's worth thier while.


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

Bismarck said:


> shouldn't you have to "train" your dog to understand what the whistle means.
> 
> he can probably hear it, but since he has no idea what it is supposed to represent, he's just ignoring it.


Agree, that's what I was thinking.

Like that scene in the first season of Lost (I am re-watching it, lol) when Locke carves the dog whistle and calls Vincent the yellow lab back to the beach to reunite with Walt. I was all like, now WHY would that sound make a dog come running?


----------

